# Your own online photo album



## russi (May 26, 2004)

If you want to *promote your photos* and create a *free online photo album* you can try *www.photo.fm*. It is even possible to upload large photos directly from your digicam and you *get your own subdomain* to share your photos.

Have fun.


----------

